# Goat with swollen ears



## trailgoats (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a 1 year old Saanan who's ears have become really swollen in the last two days. Does anyone have any idea what would cause this? I first noticed yesterday that it looked like he had some bumps that kinda looked like bug bites or maybe hives on his ears. Then this morning the bumps were gone but both his ears are swollen. They are about 4-5 times thicker than normal, and are so heavy they hang way down.
I gave him 15 cc children's benadryl but it didn't seem to help. Any ideas as to the cause or what I can do to help him out? Thanks


----------



## trailgoats (Jul 26, 2013)

Lol. Sorry, I'm still learning how to post pictures!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I would treat him for ear mites. Ivermectin injected plus mineral oil in the ears.


----------



## trailgoats (Jul 26, 2013)

I just gave everyone ivomec plus about two weeks ago when my Ober was looking really ratty (which I now think is a copper thing). Should i do it again? 
Do I just squirt the mineral oil in and massage it a little? His ears look clean inside, but maybe it's too deep in there to see.

Poor boy has airplane ears.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes massage it down in good. The mites live in the ear canals and come out to feed on the flaps of the ears and eventually on the top of the head. Usually the swelling is from them shaking their head trying to make their ears quit itching. 

The Ivermectin must be injected every ten days three times in a row for mites. I always follow with an oral dose to clear out any worms that lived through the injections. I'm picky that way. Causing resistance to Ivermectin as a wormer would be a huge blow in my area.


----------



## trailgoats (Jul 26, 2013)

Ok thanks. I looked on the calendar and i gave it 11 days ago so I will give it again tomorrow and ten days after that. When do you give the oral dose and how much. I did 1 cc per 40lbs. Is that correct?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, that's correct. For oral the dose is 1cc per 30 lbs for Ivo plus or 1cc per 22 lbs for regular Ivo. I do the oral dose ten days after the last shot before the left over worms can lay eggs.


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

I just noticed one of my does had swollen ears today!! I have never seen this before, ever, and it startled me. They are huge! She is due to kid tomorrow too, though I don't think she's quite ready yet, maybe a few more days.
Are swollen ears always indicative of mites?! I wondered if it might have anything to do with her pregnancy. I can't be certain, but I am 99% sure they were not swollen yesterday.
P.S. I have ivermectin, not Ivomec plus, will that work?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

What's the temps where you are, I read frostbite does that.


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

rebelINny said:


> What's the temps where you are, I read frostbite does that.


Not that cold at all- we've had a couple of freezes at night, but we've had colder nights in the past, and never had frostbite before. They seem to stay pretty warm n the barn. :shrug:


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

A little help? I'm worried about my girl. :/


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Are her ears hot to the touch?


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

sweetgoats said:


> Are her ears hot to the touch?


No, just maybe a little warm.
I started a new thread in Health and Wellness about it, and we think it may be a reaction to the BoSe I gave her last night. I gave her Benadryl earlier; we'll see how that helps.
Thank you.


----------

